# Starfire had her babies!!!!



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Star had twins today, one boy and one girl 

The cream ish white one is the boy and the dark one is the girl

They both seem healthy

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Some more pics

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Selah123 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations


I think so too  
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww


It's funny/cool what random colors you can get lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Frosty1 said:


> Very cute!  Congrats!!


Thanks  
It's funny they are as different as day and night in appearance lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my they are the fluffiest ... just love them! Any keepers?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Aww congrats


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh my they are the fluffiest ... just love them! Any keepers?


I love them too it's our first birth here. We our def keeping the girl and I'm trying to find a reason to keep the boy too lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats  They're adorable! Those first ones are always special


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

You're right, they do look like day and night! Maybe you could name the boy Sunny, and the girl Stella, or Starlight, or something like that?


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Frosty1 said:


> You're right, they do look like day and night! Maybe you could name the boy Sunny, and the girl Stella, or Starlight, or something like that?


Oooh I like starlight and sunny would be good but my sister gets to name the boy cause I claimed the girl and she named him bootylisciois ( sp) sigh :/. I told her I am not putting that on his paperwork lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL glad you like it!  I guess the boy's Booty for short?


----------

